# How to polish cold brew



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Hi All,

Can anyone recommend a way to clear cold brew please? We've used 3 unbleached coffee filters and it's still cloudy.

Thanks

Daz


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

I have my cold brew concentrate sit in the fridge, and during that time the solids drop out, so that's probably the best way to get it clear rather than active filtration. That said, the tiny amount of solid in suspension gives a little mouth feel which is more in keeping with other coffee drinks.


----------



## Dazzystar (Nov 30, 2014)

Thanks very much but we were looking to clear / polish the cold brew but simply can't find the right kit!


----------

